# Boombox for Sportster 4???



## RedskinsForever (Jun 6, 2006)

Is there one available yet and if not, does anyone have info (as these boards seem to be loaded with quite a bit of info)?


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

It looks like one is in the pipeline, but not yet available. It will be called the SIRIUS Universal Plug and Play Boombox.


----------



## RedskinsForever (Jun 6, 2006)

Thank You!


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Not to plug a particular retailer, but here is a picture:
http://www.tss-radio.com/sirius-universal-plug-play-boombox-p-3848.html


----------

